# Yogurt



## Cat1964 (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi, I'm doing some online shopping seeing as I am off work sick. Anyway at my 1st appointment with the nurse we were talking about diet and discussing lunches. My lunches during the week tend to consist of a sandwich, a yogurt and fruit. She told me to be careful of what yogurts I buy as though low in fat can be high in sugars. Can anyone advise what yogurts should I be buying?


----------



## Riri (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello - I use the Activa range - raspberry and vanilla are both 10g or less of carbs per pot. I also use any natural yogurt and add a few chopped nuts and I use the total greek yoghurt also. None of these raise my BSs unduly. I have also bought the small children's pots which are about 6g if I remember rightly but to be honest 2 spoonfuls and they're gone!!


----------



## Dory (Jan 31, 2013)

this is a sneaky seller that a lot of companies use to mis sell (in my opinion) their products.  For example, shape, activia, mullerlight - all label their yoghurts 'fat free' or 'low fat' to sell to a market of people that are desperate to lose weight; what most people don't realise is that these low fat/fat free version ram up the taste by adding lots of sugar which, if not used, just gets converted to fat anyway.

I'm no expert on what the best yoghurts are but I use a lot of fat free natural (ie plain) yoghurts.  These are usually around the 8-10g carbs per 100-125g portion (as compared to other branded 'fat free' yogs which can come out at about 15g carbs per 100-125g).

If the idea of plain, fat free yoghurt doesn't appeal , you could always add some sweetener, chopped fruit etc (I find vanilla essence a good one) to 'pick it up'?


----------



## Cat1964 (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh thank you Riri. I usually buy Activia, Weight Watchers, Shape or Muller. The nurse had said to me I would be surprised how much sugars can be in yogurts even though they're low fat. This is hard work having to be careful with reading labels etc.


----------



## Cat1964 (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks Dory but the idea of plain yogurt doesn't hit the spot and I really don't like vanilla. It would be easier if the manfacturers were just honest with their labelling.


----------



## Cat1964 (Jan 31, 2013)

For example Activia Fig Yogurt shows per 100g there is 13.5g carbs of which 13.4g is sugars. Is that high?


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 31, 2013)

I've resorted to making my own yoghurt, that way I know exactly what's in it. I was given a yoghurt maker and can add whatever I fancy to it at the time. Much better than shop bought, I reckon.


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 31, 2013)

Most of those that are 0% fat are sweetened artificially, so the carbs come from the milk and any fruit that's added.  Don't for goodness sake buy them if they just say "Low Fat" - they're the ones that are full of added sugar.  When you're in a shop you can always check the label, but if in doubt when shopping online, go to the manufacturer's website and check the nutritional information.


----------



## Cat1964 (Jan 31, 2013)

Alison I had an Easi Yo, yogurt maker. Do you mean something like that?


----------



## Cat1964 (Jan 31, 2013)

LeeLee it's all so confusing. All this for a pot of yogurt.


----------



## Riri (Jan 31, 2013)

I am a T1 and I was always told to not worry too much about the 'of which sugars' bit as it's the total carbs that count towards insulin and carb counting. Its what suits each individual best I guess.


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 31, 2013)

Cat1964 said:


> Alison I had an Easi Yo, yogurt maker. Do you mean something like that?



Mine is an electric thingy that came from *Lakeland*. I think it may be my favourite kitchen gadget.


----------



## delb t (Jan 31, 2013)

Onken do a fat free range which is scrummy but ive just looked at the pot- oh dear ive got 3 pots [all large ] it says 16g carbs per 100g of which sugars 15.5 !! is that bad?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 31, 2013)

delb t said:


> Onken do a fat free range which is scrummy but ive just looked at the pot- oh dear ive got 3 pots [all large ] it says 16g carbs per 100g of which sugars 15.5 !! is that bad?



I think anything over 10g sugar per 100g is to be avoided  Having said that, I do like the Onken Wholegrain strawberry and kid myself that the wholegrains lower the GI...

I've just bought some Muller Lite fat-free Greek Style yoghurts and they just scrape inside the limit at 9.8g carbs, of which 9.6g sugars!  Very tasty too, I might add


----------



## Cat1964 (Jan 31, 2013)

Northerner I have been buying the Greek ones as well. They are very tasty. Perhaps I might just continue buying them. I love the lemon ones


----------



## delb t (Jan 31, 2013)

I will remember that -H doesnt like it -just me! still cant let them go to waste


----------



## Northerner (Jan 31, 2013)

Cat1964 said:


> Northerner I have been buying the Greek ones as well. They are very tasty. Perhaps I might just continue buying them. I love the lemon ones



They're half price at the Co-op at the moment


----------



## Cat1964 (Jan 31, 2013)

Need to find a co-op near me. Spar had them for ?1 a pack last week


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 31, 2013)

Re: Easi-Yo

The thing works OK, except that they only give instruction on how to use their own powdered mixes.  Almost all of those are high in fat and sugar.  Beware!


----------



## Cat1964 (Jan 31, 2013)

LeeLee I had an Easi Yo yogurt maker and chucked it out a few months ago. So no worries about that. I had wondered if I had done the wrong thing throwing it out. I probably did the right thing.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 31, 2013)

Out of interest, what it the carb count of plain yoghurt per 100g?

Is it lower carb if full fat, and higher carb if low fat? (As happens with skimmed milk I think)


----------



## Mark T (Jan 31, 2013)

I've replaced my normal breakfast with a bowl of activa pouring yoghurt with some nuts added (usually walnuts).

From the manufacturers web page, the natural version is ~5g carb per 100g and ~1g saturated fat per 100g.  Personally I don't like the plain one, so I got for the strawberry one which is ~10g carb per 100g 

If you didn't like the natural one but didn't want to double your carbs, you could always try adding some non-sugar flavouring - but I never found one that I really liked.

As long as my breakfast is below about 10g carb I find my BG levels don't rise too much - and I'm only pouring in about 70g of the yoghurt.


----------



## Cat1964 (Jan 31, 2013)

Carbs 16.2. Sugar 15.5 per 100g


----------



## Delphus (Feb 1, 2013)

I have been limiting my self to the Fage 0%natural Greek yoghurt and adding a small amount of fruit as I have yet to see the dietary specialist at the Desmond centre


----------



## Music&InsulinSavedMyLife (Feb 1, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> Mine is an electric thingy that came from *Lakeland*. I think it may be my favourite kitchen gadget.



Out of interest how easy/cheap is it to make?

I am newly diagnosed and cut yoghurts out completely when I found out the sugar content. But I miss them! Times like these I wish I liked greek yoghurt!


----------



## Dory (Feb 1, 2013)

M&I - you'll be amazed how much your tastebuds change as you get older.  I never used to like half the stuff I eat now!


----------



## Cat1964 (Feb 1, 2013)

Electric yogurt maker is only ?14.99 in Lakeland. That's really good. I thought it'd be more expensive than that. Looks like I need to investigate the possibility of purchasing one!


----------



## Cat1964 (Feb 1, 2013)

Looked again at the yogurt maker and it gets great reviews


----------



## Northerner (Feb 1, 2013)

Cat1964 said:


> Looked again at the yogurt maker and it gets great reviews



I suppose the bottom line is how much it costs to make your own i.e. ingredients. A friend of mine who works in a dairy makes yoghurts, but if something goes wrong with the batch then they have to discard it all....all 400 gallons of it!


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 1, 2013)

Cat1964 said:


> Electric yogurt maker is only ?14.99 in Lakeland. That's really good. I thought it'd be more expensive than that. Looks like I need to investigate the possibility of purchasing one!



I've never regretted being given mine. I usually make it plain and add berries or nuts depending on my mood. I use it in sauces and make smoothies with it, even have it frozen in summer.


----------

